# Lost cat - please help - worcestershire!



## Terimarie (Jul 5, 2012)

Our Elijah went missing five days ago from our home in Kidderminster, Worcestershire.

Please take a look at this Missing File and keep an eye out for our boy!

Cat lost from Hoobrook, Hoobrook Island (NE-bound), Kidderminster, Worcestershire, United Kingdom, DY10 | Animal Search UK

We're desperate to get him back and believe that he's still fairly close to home, if you or anyone you know lives in our area (just off the Worcester Road) please look in sheds/cars/gardens and anywhere he could be trapped!

Thank you <3


----------



## Terimarie (Jul 5, 2012)

Elijah has been found  <3


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

So happy for you-hope Elijah(lovely name by the way) is having extra T L C

and that you are able to sleep in peace knowing he is safe at home with you.
Maureen


----------



## Terimarie (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Maureen  I've always liked it  & he certainly is (': so happy he's home xxx


----------



## liamajhons (Apr 28, 2014)

That's a great relief good to see him back home safely


----------

